# Arhurt's conversion corner: Necrons, Chaos and the occasional Infinity model...



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi All!

I had a thread on Warseer a long time ago about my original Necron Army. I'm at it again a couple years later and would like to share some of what I'm building.

My goal is to have a unique force, a one of a kind that can get people's attention. The core of that will be done by my vehicle conversions even though I do some minor modifications to my infantry and characters as well.

The backstory of my Dynasty is that one necron Lord, Harut, was tasked with staying awake during the long sleep. He was a master of canoptek engineering and he made modifications to the war protocol of the Dakhma.

Unknow to all, however, madness has overcome Harut as he has fallen slave to another entity. He changed and tampered with the reawakening protocols of his Nemesor and Lords and Harut and his mysterious master have basically seized control of the Dynasty.

With no further delays, lets start with something Juicy.

*Dakhma Tomb Blades*








Reworked by the Canoptek Lord Harut, the eternal watcher, these Tomb Blades rely more on the skills of the rider than on the computational algorithims of the bike.



















You can find Work in Progress pictures at my blog, under the Tomb Blades tag, here.

Also, a few of my characters so far:









*Nemesor Mahvan'erel, deathbringer of Dakhma*



























*Harut, the eternal watcher, canoptek lord of Dakhma*


















*Autharok, Dakhma warmaster*


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

*Cryptek Havit’yun, harbringer of eternity, master artificer of Dakhma*



















*Voch’ats’um, harbringer of destruction*











*Dakhma Warriors*
I always try to change the pose of every third or so model so I can break the monotony of the units. The reason behind this is that the Dakhma dynasty has been better maintaned during the great sleep, given that their canoptek Lord was kept awake during it and could tend himself to the stasis protocols. This means that even their warriors have more advanced will and endurance during a fight, though at a risky cost to the entire Dynasty and perhaps, the galaxy itself...
























































Here are the first few units together for a group shot.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

*Dakhma Immortals*
I have magnetized my Immortals weapons. I have 10 assembled and painted so far, but only have pictures of the first 5 of the unit with their Tesla Carbines.





































*Tak'ard the deathmark*
Just as Harut improved every warmachine in the Dakhma arsenal, also did he better equip his assassins. Each Dakhma Deathmark is an independant threat, capable of bringing the power of an entire squad with their enhanced kraken morphology. They connect to a series of Sniper drones that enhance the capabilities of the assassin.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

In the works:

*Reclamation oculus*
Instead of deploying Ghost Arks that are capable of repairing necron warriors mid-field, Harut discovered it was much more efficient to phase damaged units back to the closest tombworld for repairs while, at the same time, maintaining an open portal between these endless vault-crypts and the battlefield.










These hovering portals bring forth an endless stream of deadly Necron infantry, pouring forth Gauss flayer fire in a constant barrage of death.


*Scarab Swarms:*
I really wanted mine to be actual swarms!


















Canoptek Tentilla








The Dakhma Dynasty deploys these instead of monoliths, a single colossal squid-like warmachine that drops from orbit and burrows inside of the earth itself.

*Canoptek Tentilla: Doomsday Cannon* counts as Doomsday Ark
One of the tentilla appendages ends up in massive doomsday cannons. Burrowing and emerging from the ground from angles that make any formation by the enemy easily countered by simple redeploying heavy weapons from a different angle.









*Canoptek Tentilla: Tesla Destructor* counts as Annihilation Barge


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

*Dakhma Wraiths*
i'm still toying with this idea of making my Wraiths more squid-like to follow with the "tentacled menace" theme of the army.




















*Overlord Reaper Raiment* counts-as Catacomb Command Barge
Harut has also designed these raiments to spec from the influences of the mysterious master of Dakhma. They are meant to be used to harvest their victims, more of a ceremonial garb than a warmachine.



















That's all for now, feel free to check some more WiP pictures on my blog: Wargaming Rebel


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Gonna be honest, when I seen the first pic (tomb blades) I wasn't expecting much. The OSL is so over bearing that I didn't like it. But you surprised me. The rest of the stuff you did was well done!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Loki1416 said:


> Gonna be honest, when I seen the first pic (tomb blades) I wasn't expecting much. The OSL is so over bearing that I didn't like it. But you surprised me. The rest of the stuff you did was well done!


Hehehe, I did get a little carried away on those didn't I? It was my first time using an airbrush and I was just blown away by the possibilities at the same time as my lack of experience prevented me from getting better results. I did like them in the end, but I'll agree that the lightning effects are overdone. 

I'm glad you like the overall result. I may go back at some point and retouch those, but my top priority is to get the pile of unassembled and unpainted units cleared up first. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Love your deathmark ideas, those drones look great!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

ExaltedUrizen said:


> Love your deathmark ideas, those drones look great!


I'm glad you liked it. The good thing is that this method uses the Immortals/deathmark kit completely and I get two units out of one box. Of course I had to provide the Wraith to make the centerpiece of the unit, but I had that one laying around for a while now. 

Of course you can just use the drones as a unit as well, but I liked the concept of a single deathmark character. 

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some nice conversions in there, especially with the warriors. They're simple but break up the monotony of the horde.


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Love the mottled blue/metal effect - especially on the warriors. Not a fan of necrons in general but you really make them work.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks guys!

I had some time to put the basic colors and washes to the Reaper Raiment




















And its already seen some action!

Popping wave serpents to reap their tasty Eldar souls.









Going after pesky Tau wanna-bes


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi guys!

Time for a side project of mine! Shifting through my collection I had a bunch of unused Reaper Bones miniatures and I decided to set some apart to start working on a Nurgle Force so I have a second army tu introduce people to the hobby.

What follows are my plans for a Flying Demon Prince of Nurgle! Hope you like it!










The whole idea is that he floats around drippling endless viscera and guts onto anyone unfortunate enough to be under him. He's propelled by a rocket engine and is held afloat by a bulbous noxious gas baloon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That farting prince is a work of genius. Well done. Is the balloon made from expanding foam?


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That farting prince is a work of genius. Well done. Is the balloon made from expanding foam?


Thanks! 

Yep, expanding foam has the right looks and is rigid enough without adding a lot of weight, so the model remains stable 😀

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Before leaving for Christmas with my family I had time to finish the painting on my Necron Overlord's Reaper Raiment (counts-as CCB).

I have to say, I'm pretty happy with the results. I still need to apply dullcoat and then hit the gems and spheres with shiny varnish, but it looks pretty bad-ass and has already got a fame for ionflicting major pain to my opponents!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Outstanding modeling and pretty fuckedup fantasy, you possess!


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Great work. Looking forward to that painted demon prince! Awesome idea, awesome sculpting!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks guys! Your compliments are very much appreciated and keep me excited to bring in more!

I have finally had time before travelling to Rio to finish this character.










I still have to come up with a name and backstory for him as well as take proper photos, but I wanted to share his final painting here.

I also managed to lay down some bse colors on the Nurgle Demon Prince I've modelled.










I now need to get some new paint colors to properly advance on him, but I'm happy that the details and personality are coming out even at this early stage.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Today I bring you my progress on yet another my Necron Lord (god I love my characters) and some progress on my Basic Morat Vanguard Infantry.



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I just finished three more units for the army, two Rodoks and a spec-ops.



















I also managed to finish another Necron Lord for my army. I do love characters... 










Thanks for looking! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Arthur.bobany ...

I am diggin what your tossing down here in this thread! I absolutely LOVE the Doomsday Arc! I was looking for a way to do up the FW Millipedes from the Necron line and I think you have got my creative juices flowing in a direction I can work with!

Cant wait to see what you have coming up next! Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Chaosftw said:


> I think you have got my creative juices flowing in a direction I can work with!


Thanks a lot and I'm glad to hear you are also feel the call to raise your legions once more!

I'm taking a break from my Necrons to finish my Infinity Morat so I can play that system as well, I only need 7 more Infinity miniatures and I'll come back to my crons!

I've been very busy with work, but I managed to do a few hobby sessions early in the morning and get these two guys finally done.























That marks my first two miniatures of the year!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks guys!

I did not have much time to work on the past few weeks, but I managed to get some better photos of the army:


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

And my infinity Morats


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice necrons dude, the pics do them justice.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

DaisyDuke said:


> Nice necrons dude, the pics do them justice.


Thanks man! I really appreciate it.

I've previously posted a Myrmidon hacker I did as a test for my wife. I'm now moving forward with her initial forces.

I'm still struggling with the clear finish of these miniatures. I dislike how the high contrast makes them look cartoony, but it's the technique I know and I want to have them ready to play with her ASAP, so I'll have to live with these results for now.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

So I have a tournament coming up in three months time. So much to do!

Here's the list of what I need to finish for it:
5x Warscythe Lychguard
1x Night Scythe
10x Scarab Swarms
6x Wraiths
2x Tomb Spiders
3x Tomb blades

Luckly, I have previously assembled the tomb blades and half the scarabs, but all else must be done from the start.

Só today I spent a good amount of time planning and got a few units assembled.

Here are my Wraiths. I dislike the perching position of the official miniatures. I also think they are a tad too big, so I slimmed them down a bit and made them more like a scorpion. My thought is that they impale their victims with the tail and dismember them with their claws.



















My first five lychguard. I thought about magnetized weapons, but I lack the time and correct magnets for the job.











Finally, I started assembling my version of the tomb spider. I love the official model but I'm short on cash, so I'll just use my original kitbashed idea.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

The tomb spider prototype is ready. It ends up using lots of different kits and parts, but I'm quite happy with the results.

Its gonna be a pain to paint with all these appendages.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some great conversions there, particularly the wraiths. While they are nice minis out of the box, I agree they are a bit to stiffly posed.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Some great conversions there, particularly the wraiths. While they are nice minis out of the box, I agree they are a bit to stiffly posed.


Thanks! As I said before, I also dislike their sheer size, so I managed to slim them down a tad. 

Today I managed to have some more progress towards my first tournament list!


5x scarab swarms - 70%
3x Wraiths - greenstuffed their tails
Tomb Spider - primed
5x lychguard - primed










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Keeping up with progress, here are four Lychguard (still missing their blade final paint) and some base coating on the Tomb Spider (who needs a better name since, well, its not a spider).


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love the tomb spider conversion lad, really Nice!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Old Man78 said:


> Love the tomb spider conversion lad, really Nice!


Thanks! I can't wait to have it finished, but I've been really swamped at work for the past few days. 

Despite that, I've made progress on basecoating the canoptek constructs.



















Hope you enjoy my progress! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I finally have the minnimum requirements to run a Canoptek Harvest!


My first three wraiths










And the Tomb Spider!











Add them to my previous batch of Scarab Swarms and you got a happy little canoptek family!











I also started working on the last of my five Lychguard. This one adds a little dynamism to the bunch as he finishes off a fallen opponent with a Warscythe stab on the chest!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

No time to rest! 

I'm preparing the second canoptek harvest now. Starting with more scarab bases, aren't they cute?


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Wargaming in Brazil has its challenges. The two main ones are the high cost due to import shipping and taxes and the shipping time. That means I can't get new models on short notice.

So what do I do when, just a couple months before the big tournament, I change my mind about my list?

Well I scavenge the leftover lychguard pieces and cast a few more to make praetorians on top of my lychguard!

I used insta mold and epoxy putty to make tails, chest pieces and rods. The pieces are lower quality, but will be hardly noticeable after painting and will definitely hold to a tabletop standard.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I keep working on my tournament list by adding in some destroyers.

I copied the Heavy Gauss cannon from a Triarch Stalker to make heavy destroyers out of my regular ones. I think the weapon isn't as neat as the sniper-like cannon the original ones have, but I'm short on time and this will do nicely. I'm magnetizing it anyway so I can simply make a better one in the future if I want to.










I've finally finished casting all the rods, chest pieces and tails for a first Praetorian Squad. I'll make a new mold to get staff heads on the left hand for more variation, but I'm happy that I managed to get various poses wih the tails from a single original piece.










I did run into a setback, unfortunately. I checked the local humidity online and it read 70%, but I guess the app did not update properly and I unknowingly primed my first destroyer and the D-lord at something closer to 85% humidity. The result...










I'll be stripping them and starting over. I'm mostly upset about the time it'll take as I wanted to paint them this weekend.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I spent a good part of my Sunday assembling and converting this beast!


I haven't done all weapon options yet since I'm dead focused on finishing my tournament list!


I really liked the way it came out. As usual, my vehicles lack a pilot and are all automatons.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Really starting to get burnt out of getting these guys ready for the tournament.

I have the two heavy destroyers, Destroyer lord, five more praetorians, five Immortals and the stalker to paint. Could also use three more scarab bases. 

At least I'm still getting things done. I've got a month to go still.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I have finally finished these guys! I especially liked the Destroyer death mask and the multi colored staff heads. I still need to improve my airbrushing, but it's getting the job done!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Right now the praetorian forge is hot as ever cranking out the second unit.










I'm also finishing more scarabs, a necron Destroyer Lord and Heavy Destroyer and the Triarch Stalker. I'm getting everyone to the pre-wash status as I'm running out of the Blue Shade from Vallejo and have to both maximize its use and make sure I get the most impacted miniatures washed first. That means the Stalker may sit unfinished for a while as I think it's more important to have a consistent look throughout my infantry line.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I've finihsed the two Heavy Destroyers and the Destroyer Lord! I did a last-minute change to him and added the extra sword. I think it adds character and makes he feel very menacing like this. I also made it so his Grav-platform is reeling back to simulate him stopping at the last minute to deliver his sword cut!










I've also finihsed assembling the last remaining five Praetorians.










I'm holding back from finishing the Stalker and Scarabs because I fear I'll run out of Blue Wassh. So tense! I've already ordered some, but getting things delivered to Brazil is always prone to nasty surprizes!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm finally finished with the Army and have had a few games already. I feel happy about the list and though it's not an ace tier list it should do well in the tournament if I don't make any huge mistakes.

First off, let me share a few pictures of the massed forces for this 1850pts list.


















The Destroyer lord leads the Canoptek Wraith unit across the battlefield.









My Zealous Tomb Spider bursts forth from the Ground with repair sub-routines. In the background, the Canoptek Tentilla heavy artillery piece.









The Dakhma Judicators, a caste of warrior-crypteks that wield the fearsome Rod of the Covenants and oversee that the Canoptek constructs oft he Dynasty are performing as intended on the battlefield.









Dakhma Immortals are the elite infantry of the army.









Autharok on his Reaper Raiment commands the forces of Dakhma at the very front of the battle.









The Dakhma Stalker and Heavy Destroyers secure the backline and provide supporting fire for the foot infantry in the mid-field.









Dakhma Canoptek Scarabs show the progress and experiments of the Dakhma Crypteks in their search of the perfect killing machine.









Nasayan, the reaper is the fearsome leader of the Destroyer Cult of Dakhma.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Below are a couple pictures of two games I played against a friend's Ynnari. 

The first one was a total victory as my Scarabs held his deathstar into a crater for the entiraty of the game. The praetorians flew about the board hunting down the scattered units of Eldar and the only unfortunate event was the fact that the Avatar of Ynnead dropped right behind my main formation!




























The second game was much more brutal and I lost due to a mistake I will not repeat! I basically over-extended my Tomb Blades and that let him connect after a soulburst move and start the chain. The MvPs of that game were still the Scarabs tying up his deathstar, but the Avatar managed to kill the Wraiths, Destroyer Lord and Command Barge. Was a great game.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

And now for something new!

I'm building my wife's Tzeench army and wanted to make several custom pieces. I've started a few of them already.

This is going to be a Flying Demon Prince. The theme is a gigantic two-headed pink horror bird guy syrfing atop a huge screamer.










This is my version of the changeling. I'm still working on the cloack and third arm.









And finally a herald of tzeench that is a huge fan of Kairos and wants to be like him (sans wings) so he sprouted a second head and stole a magic book. There is still tons of work to make on this guy but I plan the book to have an eye popping out of the middle of the page spread.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I hate Necrons. I hate them as an army; their lore and their models. But with your awesome modelling you've managed to 'almost' make me like them. Well done.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I hate Necrons. I hate them as an army; their lore and their models. But with your awesome modelling you've managed to 'almost' make me like them. Well done.


Heh, I'm glad you almost like what I've been doing! 

Here's a quick sneak peek at something new...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These remind me of a cross between the dune worms from DUNE and the Architects from MassEffect Andromeda. They look great! Are they terrain or are you running them as something?


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

SwedeMarine said:


> These remind me of a cross between the dune worms from DUNE and the Architects from MassEffect Andromeda. They look great! Are they terrain or are you running them as something?


Those are great references! 

They are counts as Sentry Pylons with Death rays. I've modelled them to a similar size and mass to the Forge world models, but they'll tie in better with my army aesthetic. Especially once I'm done with my Monolith conversion. Those will tie in everything together.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice!. How did you get the tubing to stay bent? From the looks of it it is the same kind of tubing found on Pool cleaners correct?


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

SwedeMarine said:


> Nice!. How did you get the tubing to stay bent? From the looks of it it is the same kind of tubing found on Pool cleaners correct?


Yes, they are vacuum cleaner tubes but I guess they are the same material as pool tubes. 

I've used a bent PVC tube and sleeved them around it. After doing them I realized that using a broader diameter pvc tube would yield better results, but I've used what I had at arms length at the time. 










They have been primed and are ready for painting. 










I also need to start working on a void shield generator for Necrons now.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are very cool. Nice use of household junk. They look the real deal.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

The big day is very near and I'm packing my army for the trip. But I took some moments to capture some pictures of it for you! 

Below are my 1850pts of battle ready Necrons. The list is a 7th edition Decurion and a CAD with a canoptek harvest and sentry pylons. The big structure is a void shield generator to protect the pylons a bit on the first turn, should I lose initiative. 

Hope you enjoy! 














































Leading the army is my "objective 1", a cute baby wraith. 










My scarab swarms are meant to be real swarms!










The Destroyer lord Nassayan leads the force, eager to prove his value to Autharok. 










Autharok is here to report back to his Nemesor how his new weapons fare in battle. He oversees all from atop his reaper raiment. 










The three Canoptek Tentilla (counts as Sentry Pylons) will see real battle for the first time. They are simply the tentacles of something gar sinister lurking underground...


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I had the privilege to play at the Rumble in the Jungle III 40k event organized by the Painting Frog here in Brazil.

It was a farewell event to 7th edition. My list was as follows:
*Decurion*
*Reclamation Legion*
- Overlord on CCB (WS/PS)
- 5 Gauss Immortals
- 10 Warriors
- 10 Warriors
- 3 Tesla Tomb Blades (SL/SV)
- 3 Tesla Tomb Blades (SL/SV)
*Canoptek Harvest*
- Canoptek Spyder
- 3 Canoptek Wraiths (TB)
- 4 Canoptek Scarabs
*Combined Arms Detachment*
- Destroyer Lord (PS/Mastercrafted WS)
- Sentry Pylon (FDR)
- Sentry Pylon (FDR)
- Sentry Pylon (FDR)
- 5 Tesla Immortals 
- 5 Gauss Immortals
- Void Shield Generator (3x void shields)

Some extra pictures at my blog Wargaming Rebel.


I was able to secure 2nd place as best general, 1st place as most impressive army and that net me the General Champion of the event trophy!











*Round 1 vs Blood Angels*
MVP: Pylons, eating away the entirey of his armor and the contents within.
Memorable moment: Immortals glancing down the Dread.
















Result: *Total Victory*

*Round 2 vs Innari*
MVP: Scarabs tying up his deathstar for most of the game.
Second MVP: A Tyranid spire that funneled his Deathstar into scarab wall!
Memorable Moment: Splitting his forces across the table to deny Soulburst actions and my opponent complaining that I hadn't killed any of his units at key points to deny that as well!
















Result: *Total Victory*

*Round 3 vs Space Marines*
MVP: Autharok on his Reaper Raiment, charging again and again to try and keep some slim chance of victory after losing all three artillery pieces on round 1.
Memorable moment: That initial bike engagement. It caught me by surprize and cost me the game. Well played Khan!
















Result: *Total Defeat*

*Round 4 vs Black Templars*
MVP: Sentry Pylons, eating all his soft armor support (land raiders are tough) and clearing away every last one of the Black Templar assault mob.
Memorable Moment: Nassayan Charge on assault Terminators, cutting them down to the last man in a single round of combat.








Result: *Total Victory*

*Round 5 vs T'au*
MVP: Void Shield Generator for eating the entirety of his first round of shooting and forcing Farsight and his Killsquad to deal with it on Turn 2.
Memorable moment: Turn 2 Necron Assault Phase when every warrior available multi-charged several Tau Suits, negating their threat, at the same time the two Tomb Blade units across the field charged even more T'au suits. We remaigned locked in combat to the very end.
















Result: *Total Victory*


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I've been hit by a sudden inspiration and assembled and painted my old Deceiver model.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I haven't had much time for posting news, but I've been slow and steadily progressing with my wife's Chaos forces. Some pieces below.

A Giant Chaos Spawn made for a mix of Reaper Bones figures and then some modelling on my part.










A Tzeench High-sorceress (counts-as Herald of Tzeench). The GW line really lacks on female characters and Tzeench offers a good opportunity to add some. She'll have a flying young dragon swirling around her robes as well. The model is a headswapp of some sort of mummy and a drow queen from Reaper Bones.










My version of the Changeling. I love the official model but I had this cool Bones figure and wanted to save a few bucks, it came out just great and well... anything really can fit that character.










Another Herald of Tzeench. This one was a Pink Horror who was in Kairos Fateweaver's pocket as he was cast into the well of eternity. He suffered a similar fate to that of Kairos grew two vulture heads just like him. Unfortunately, unlike the wizened Lord of Change, this poor fella only talks non-sense, but one head speaks everything the other does, only spelling everything backwards.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm very happy with the vibrant colors of these models. The pink horrors in particular are super bright. It's a refreshing change from painting my Necrons.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Vibrant indeed.

The blue-to-pink transition on the two-headed Herald looks most engaging.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm taking some time off to get some terrain for me and my wife to play on.

I'm working on a set of desert hills.

Here's the proof of concept piece for the materials and techniques I'm using:










And here are the pieces I have planned:










As you can see they store quite nicely once piled up against each other.










They are very versatile and are a great mix of board coverage and convenience. I'm also using just cheap materials so these come dirt cheap and are very lighweight to carry around.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Long time since my last post. Things have been moving.

I've had time to put some more color in more demons for my wife's army:



















I also got some Gauss Pylon Counts-as from TTCombat finished for my crons:









As well as finishing a set of hills and cliffs so we can play at home when we don't feel like going over to the club.



















More pics of the table, as well as its building process, here: https://wargamingrebel.blogspot.com.br/2017/10/hobby-desert-table-finished.html


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Taking a break from terrain I want to finish the demon Prince of tzeench to tie in my wife's army.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Whole lot of great stuff going on here! So many things to take in, it's all quite glorious. The Necrons are just awesome and super characterful. How are you liking those Pylons from TTCombat? I've heard and read some gripes about the size but for the cost I'm having a hard time not buying two :laugh:


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

ntaw said:


> Whole lot of great stuff going on here! So many things to take in, it's all quite glorious. The Necrons are just awesome and super characterful. How are you liking those Pylons from TTCombat? I've heard and read some gripes about the size but for the cost I'm having a hard time not buying two


Glad you like my stuff!

I find that the MDF pylons serve my purposes (casual narrative games) just fine. They are indeed smaller and if my opponent ever complains about that I'll simply play it "always in LoS, never in cover" which is basically how the FW model would be under 8th edition.

I think that for the price these guys are they are a solid purchase. Can't recommend enough, but again, I'm not going to major tournaments with those


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Managed to put some more work on the demon Prince and get him to a color base state so he can start seeing some tabletop!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I managed to squeeze in more five deathmark drones so I can have a shot at taking down the changeling when playing against my wife's tzeench Demons.



















As for the demon Prince, it'll have to wait a bit at this stage until I get more of her army table top ready. My plan is to finish a few more units (she loves screamers) and then I'll finish a few heralds to nail down the final colors and effects I'll be using. Then the first piece I'll work on is that guy. He's just too awesome bit to!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Not gunna lie I may have to steal and approximate that Deathmark idea to my own uses. Really dig it!


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

I just acquired a space wolf army.

An old friend built this army. He shares the same passion I have for making a uniquye force, everything from his army is customized: From the kitbashed Wulfen to the crazy large thunderwolf cavalry, every piece is a kitbash on its own. From what he tells me every non helmeted space wolf has a unique head, making each and every one of them a character in their own right.

There are a few WiP models in the army so you can expect to see some space wolf figures showing up on my progress from time to time now.

The bulk of the power-armor infantry. Every unit type is identified by the shoulder pad markings and/or unique backpacks.









The terminators are a joy to look at with every single one having several customized bits and some very cool custom-characters.









Nothing could've prepared me for what I would feel as I unpacked this thunderwolf cavalry... every model is unique and superbly done with custom bases (each base from an enemy faction) and the largest, meanest thunderwolves I've ever seen! I had no idea these came in such large sizes and they are a joy to behold on the table!










Some scouts and more power armor units and heroes. You can also glimpse the custom Wulfen in the background.









These stunning dreadnoughts use a mix of bits and parts from the whole space wolf range and beyond.









Although light on armoured support, the army still can hold its own with two rhino/razonback/whirlwinds and a mighty land rainder.










The knight titan supports the space wolf army as well as the cool-looking stormfang gunship.









I'm thrilled to have such a large force ready-made and in such short notice. My early self-bought christmas gift and I can't wait to put them on the table!










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

This model was exciting to assemble and paint. It's a deviation of the standard heroic scale from GW with delicate hands and thin arms more akin to infinity models.

I hope you like it. If you are a chaos player, definitely give it a go.





































I've also written a battle report for a narrative campaign I'm playing with a friend.

It puts a small space wolf recon team being ambushed by chaos demons. I've tried to write it in the old White Dwarf style with lots of flavor and lots of pictures, let me know what you think!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good colour transitions.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

It's been ages since I have been painting this Tzeench Demon Prince but it just refuses to get to the next stage.











On the meantime I've also started working on some alternative gakis for my Morat. They are Lycals from the game eden.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

My new Lychguard are done! Really happy with the result, even if I had to make up a weapon due to inadvertently using one of the swords in another conversion



















I've also had time to assemble these wraiths.










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

Had some time to create these three blue foam pieces. The central one was actually a failed attempt at making a Sentry Pylon for my army. I need better foam carving and cutting tools, a table cutter would be especially handy.










Did there craters in a day for a big campaign finale game. PretryPhappy with the results given the time frame.



















I also did three more Wraiths (front row) to boost up my defensive builds.












Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just back over your plog, great stuff in there, very creative creations and colour use, have some well deserved rep!


----------

